# How much sand?



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

I have a 55 gallon (standard) tank. I'm going to be putting a mix of haps and pecocks in it. How much sand do I put in? Is it 1 lb per gallon?
Also, should I keep the rock decor to a minimum to allow for more swimming room?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

depends how deep you want the sand bed to be a back of 50lb should be enough for a 55


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

A 50lb bag is fine for a 55g.

*** already read peacocks dont need rocks / caves but I have 3 big resin rocks in my 125g and my peacocks & haps chill in the little nooks and caves all the time, they swim though the holes in the rocks too. In a 55g its hard to do since they do like the open space as well, so maybe scatter some rocks here and there and stack a little to make a few caves. Do a google search for peacock cichlid tanks and youll find some good looking tanks.


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

Oh, here was my other question that I forgot to post. What color sand? If the fish is dark should I get white sand or black/dark color sand to highlight the colors?


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

That's up to you. Im using PFS with a black background (5% tint).


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

You, sir, are very wise. What is PFS by the way? :?


----------



## basesloaded190 (Jan 11, 2012)

hobbeslax said:


> You, sir, are very wise. What is PFS by the way? :?


Pool Filter Sand


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Sand Bed Depth Calculator (bottom).


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

hobbeslax said:


> You, sir, are very wise. What is PFS by the way? :?


*** just learned alot along the way of setting up my own tank. :thumb:

Like said above, PFS is pool filter sand. Its about $10 for a 50lb bag. I like to use it because its fairly heavy for sand and if stirred it quickly settles, it doesnt stay suspended like other sand. I got mine from Leslies pools, its their "Southern Filter Media". Its easy to clean too. Get a 5g bucket, fill it up about half way with sand and fill it up with water and stir the sand around while the buckets filling up with water. Drain and repeat. It took me about 3-5x to fill and drain before it rinsed clear. Other sands no matter how much you clean will still cloud the tank when you add it.

Good luck!! :thumb:


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

thank you b/c i just paid $21/20lbs for sand and I could use another 15 lbs. So that suggestion is great!
I may actually set aside some cich sand to mix with pool sand now.


----------



## Steveboos (Dec 23, 2011)

If your PH is already around 8 and your water is hard, no need for the cichlid sand. Just use the Pool filter sand.

I have 65 lbs in my 55 and it is the perfect amount for me. I like a little extra substrate in my tanks.


----------



## storms (May 2, 2009)

I used about 75 lbs of sand in my 90 gallon, for about 2 - 3 inches of sand throughout


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

The other thing is that PA has added a new chemical into the water so I need to take that out.


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

A lady on Craigs List emailed me and said I could have 50 lbs of play sand for free :thumb: . Is play sand mixed with the cichlid sand OK? :-?


----------



## bluenosebully6 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have about two inches in my 55 I used about half a bag of playsand. Looks real good and easy to keep clean!


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

She gave me 2 50 lbs bags for free. Sweeeet!!


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i tend to stay away from play sand. ime there were sharp edges on some grain and cichlids likes to dig. also they are as even as pfs.


----------



## AfricanLove (Jan 2, 2012)

Is PFS the same as silica sand. Because i just washed my silica sand and it came out clear with teh first risne.


----------



## hobbeslax (Nov 22, 2005)

I don't know. The play sand is silica.


----------



## Sub-Mariner (Dec 7, 2011)

AfricanLove said:


> Is PFS the same as silica sand. Because i just washed my silica sand and it came out clear with teh first risne.


All of the PFS *** bought before has been silica sand.


----------

